# Angelfish Pectoral Fin Nipped or ?



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

I am hoping for some opinions on this angels pectoral fin. It seems like it has been like this ever since I got her when she was about nickel size and it just has not changed much. She is in a 72 gallon heavily planted tank with 3 other angels (now just one as I recently moved 2 of them), guppies, platies, one gold gourami, neons, candy cane tetras. She has a hearty appetite and acts normal. Temp is around 78, ammonia and nitrite = 0 and nitrates 15. Is this just a nipped fin that should clear up with regular water changes and good nutrition or does she need treatment and if so, what would you recommend? I also wonder if this could be a genetic defect?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It could be a genetic defect or it could be from damage incurred previously at some point. Super veils are very hard to grow to full size without defects even if they come from very good stock, which is the main reason I am not a fan of them. Overall, the finnage doesn't look great, but isn't something to worry about.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

When damage occurs to soft tissue, the tissue will usually regenerate (not always in the dorsal fin) but if there is 'hard ray' damage, the hard rays don't grow back, at least not in my experience with cichlids The damage to the pectoral fin will be most likely permanent. Some soft tissue between the hard rays may regenerate some but the hard rays won't.


----------



## pamsam (Jul 28, 2013)

Okay, thank you both for your help!


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

hi i have a 55g angelfish tank and a few years back i ordered some angels on the internet anyway one that came in looks very similiar to what you have and i could tell it was taking a beating in the fish store. his or her fins have recovered for the most part but also has that limp look.


----------

